# HTC Desire startet nicht mehr



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2011)

Mein Desire will seit Donnerstag nicht mehr starten.
Habe heute bei Telekom angerufen und dort wurde mir gesagt ich soll mit dem Smartphone zu einem T-Punkt.

Ich frage mich jetzt, reicht es wenn ich da mit dem Smartphone hingehe, und meine SIM-Karte und SD-Karte zuhause lasse?

Ich gehe nämlich schwer davon aus, das die Jungs das Gerät einschicken werden, und ich kann ja vorher keinen Hardreset mehr vollführen.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

Was geht denn nicht mehr?

Kommt der Bootbildschirm?
Akku rausgenommen und wieder rein?
Was passiert wenn du es an den PC anschliesst?


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2011)

Es kommt dieser rot-rosaliche Kreis (Hintergrund schwarz) und da hängt es sich auf, tut keinen Mucks mehr.

Den Akku hab ich schon die ganze Nacht draussen gelassen, doch es half nichts.
Anfangs hat dieser Trick noch geklappt (Handy ist nämlich davor schon 2-3 abgeschmiert und ich konnte durch Akku entfernen das Teil wieder zum Laufen bringen) doch jetzt tut sich nichts mehr.

Am PC wird das Handy nicht erkannt, da es ja nicht einmal ansatzweise mehr hochfährt.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

Passiert irgendwas wenn du (bei ausgeschaltetem Telefon) die Volume Down Taste gedrückt hälst und nachher den Power Knopf drückst?


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Passiert irgendwas wenn du (bei ausgeschaltetem Telefon) die Volume Down Taste gedrückt hälst und nachher den Power Knopf drückst?



Nope, hab ich probiert.
Der Kreis in der Mitte dreht sich auch nicht sondern steht sofort. Einzig ein kurzes Vibrieren beim Einschalten ist vorhanden.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

hmm... schade dass das nicht klappt...

Wegen der Sim und SD-Karte:
Ich würde sie mitnehmen damit die sehen, dass es nicht funktioniert. Jedoch bevor du es ihnen überlässt, würde ich die Karten raus nehmen.


----------

